# Community > Clubs >  Sika Foundation AGM

## cookie

Sika Foundation AGM

23rd August,. Join us for a BBQ 12pm. Meeting starts At 1Pm

Taupo NZDA club rooms mt road

----------


## 7mmwsm

Put it in the up coming events column @cookie.

----------

